# One of a kind Hognose snake...



## GreggMadden (Mar 23, 2010)

Figured I would post a pic of this beauty for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 23, 2010)

Very pretty 
It's good to see these threads, I rather do enjoy exotics as we Aussies call 'em. Thanks for sharing


----------



## absinthe_616 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow. he's gorgeous. got the kind of head patterns on him you'd expect to see in fantasy drawings. very inspirational!


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Very interesting


----------



## thals (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice, cheers for sharing.


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Retic (Mar 23, 2010)

I am a huge fan of Hognose snakes and that one is pretty special.


----------

